

The secret Hong Kong facility that uses boiling goo to mine Bitcoins - trendspotter
http://www.theverge.com/2013/12/2/5165428/bitcoin-mine-in-hong-kong-uses-jelly-to-keep-cool

======
imahboob
I feel sad for these businesses built on a platform that are bound to come to
a stop..

~~~
venomsnake
Even if bitcoin dies the cryptocurrencies are a real thing now.

~~~
DanBC
But the specialised hardware for mining bitcoin cannot be repurposed for other
uses.

~~~
venomsnake
Actually it can - everything but the asics themselves. And the asics - this is
ultrapure silicon - I suppose some of the fabs have some sort of recycling
program.

